# vous pensez qu'il pleut tout le temps en bretagne ?



## alèm (7 Mars 2008)

_alors rendez-vous cet été en Cornouaille nous vous prouverons le contraire à votre manière !








à suivre
_


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Mars 2008)

j'ai passé 3 séjours de 1 mois sur 2 ans à la pointe de Penmarc'h et je n'y ai vu que 4 jours de temps gris et pluvieux... le reste n'étant que du beau temps... de toute façon c'est tout aussi chouette qu'il fasse beau ou pas


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2008)

J'préfére le Léon


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Mars 2008)

[Mode Pascal soixante dix-sept] On s'en fout, l'est Camé Léon [/Mode Pascal soixante dix-sept]


----------



## Makhno (8 Mars 2008)

De toute façon en Bretagne il pleut que sur les co*


----------



## plogoff (8 Mars 2008)

Je trouve un peu désolant que le Cap Sizun n'apparaisse pas sur la carte, alors que le Pays Bigouden s'y trouve...
Pourtant tout le monde sait que c'est plus joli et que les gens sont bien plus sympathique.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2008)

En Bretagne, non seulement il pleut presque tous les jours, mais en plus la majorité des habitants sont alcooliques. Et quand ils ne sont pas alcooliques, ils sont dégénérés du fait de la consanguinité bretonne bien connue, comme ils sont tous "cousins". Ajoutons à cela les porcheries industrielles qui font qu'il y a un cochon par habitant : et bonjour l'odeur du lisier quasi-quotidienne, et l'eau imbuvable pleine de nitrates ! 
En plus tous les 5 ans ils se prennent une marée noire. Alors leurs plages : soit on y attrape une pneumonie, soit une intoxication au brut lourd. 

Enfin allez-y si vous voulez, hein... Et n'oubliez pas votre chandail "estival".


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2008)

la dernière que j'ai été en bretagne, ça c'est mis a pleuvoir au passage de Rennes, et ça n'a pas arrêter avant de repasser Rennes pour ne plus avoir de pluie   en tout cas j'ai des vacances en juin


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> En Bretagne, non seulement il pleut presque tous les jours, mais en plus la majorité des habitants sont alcooliques. Et quand ils ne sont pas alcooliques, ils sont dégénérés du fait de la consanguinité bretonne bien connue, comme ils sont tous "cousins". Ajoutons à cela les porcheries industrielles qui font qu'il y a un cochon par habitant : et bonjour l'odeur du lisier quasi-quotidienne, et l'eau imbuvable pleine de nitrates !
> En plus tous les 5 ans ils se prennent une marée noire. Alors leurs plages : soit on y attrape une pneumonie, soit une intoxication au brut lourd.
> 
> Enfin allez-y si vous voulez, hein... Et n'oubliez pas votre chandail "estival".


Alèm, il ya ici des gens qui te manquent de respect, un ban s'impose


----------



## iShin (8 Mars 2008)

La dernière fois que j'ai mis les pieds là-bas j'ai chopé une bronchite et une trachéite en plein mois de juin...

Faut dire que se baigner dans de l'eau à 15° avec un vent force 7 c'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux .


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> La dernière fois que j'ai mis les pieds là-bas j'ai chopé une bronchite et une trachéite en plein mois de juin...
> 
> Faut dire que se baigner dans de l'eau à 15° avec un vent force 7 c'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux .



va faire de la pèche a pied a Saint Vaast en normandie  c'est pire


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Mars 2008)

Saint Vaast... Sinvastalaoug ?

N'empêche... J'comprends pas pourquoi Alem à pensé que ça pourrait intéresser quelqu'un le temps en bretagne... Au début j'croyais que c'était un post d'un noob, puis ben...


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Saint Vaast... Sinvastalaoug ?



juste a coté de de l'île de Tatihou  (célèbre branlée française  )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Mars 2008)

Puisqu'on est dans les noms à la con, tu connais maupertuis sur mer ?


----------



## meskh (9 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> En Bretagne, non seulement il pleut presque tous les jours, mais en plus la majorité des habitants sont alcooliques. Et quand ils ne sont pas alcooliques, ils sont dégénérés du fait de la consanguinité bretonne bien connue, comme ils sont tous "cousins". Ajoutons à cela les porcheries industrielles qui font qu'il y a un cochon par habitant : et bonjour l'odeur du lisier quasi-quotidienne, et l'eau imbuvable pleine de nitrates !
> En plus tous les 5 ans ils se prennent une marée noire. Alors leurs plages : soit on y attrape une pneumonie, soit une intoxication au brut lourd.
> 
> Enfin allez-y si vous voulez, hein... Et n'oubliez pas votre chandail "estival".



Pis sont tous courts sur pattes, avec une hanche plus haute que l'autre quand ils naîssent autrement que par le siège ...... aie ça fait mal :hosto:


perso c'est le vannetais pour bibi ........ :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> En Bretagne, non seulement il pleut presque tous les jours, mais en plus la majorité des habitants sont alcooliques. Et quand ils ne sont pas alcooliques, ils sont dégénérés du fait de la consanguinité bretonne bien connue, comme ils sont tous "cousins". Ajoutons à cela les porcheries industrielles qui font qu'il y a un cochon par habitant : et bonjour l'odeur du lisier quasi-quotidienne, et l'eau imbuvable pleine de nitrates !
> En plus tous les 5 ans ils se prennent une marée noire. Alors leurs plages : soit on y attrape une pneumonie, soit une intoxication au brut lourd.
> 
> Enfin allez-y si vous voulez, hein... Et n'oubliez pas votre chandail "estival".



et c'est un pur produit breton qui écrit ça!:affraid: :affraid: 

Au fait, envoie moi ton adresse mail par mp (impossible à retrouver):rose: 

Blague à part, il pleut en Bretagne, le nier serait mentir.  Mais guère plus que sur la vendée ou le reste. Par contre; c'est la bretagne qu'est la plus belle, c'est comme ça, c'est tout, on y peut rien, c'est sans appel. 
Surtout du coté de Morlaix, enfin Garlan pour être très précis (bonjour papaa et tonton :love: )


----------



## kisbizz (9 Mars 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> N'empêche... J'comprends pas pourquoi Alem à pensé que ça pourrait intéresser quelqu'un le temps en bretagne...



nouvelle pub pour le tourisme estival 2008  ?  


mais que cela tienne, elle est belle cette region constamment mouillé où les plantes vertes poussent plus vite !!


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2008)

C'est quoi la Bretagne ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2008)

Pas qu'en Bretagne où l'herbe soit verte et grasse...


----------



## meskh (9 Mars 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est quoi la Bretagne ?



C'est le plus beau pays du monde, 50 fois plus que la Corse , pas de cochons sauvages sur les routes , possédant un microclimat


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Alèm, il ya ici des gens qui te manquent de respect, un ban s'impose



pourquoi faire ? voir plus bas&#8230;



macinside a dit:


> la dernière que j'ai été en bretagne, ça c'est mis a pleuvoir au passage de Rennes, et ça n'a pas arrêter avant de repasser Rennes pour ne plus avoir de pluie   en tout cas j'ai des vacances en juin



c'est bien connu : en bretagne il ne pleut que sur les cons&#8230; c'est pour ça que playaman a pris un coup de soleil la veille&#8230; 



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Saint Vaast... Sinvastalaoug ?
> 
> N'empêche... J'comprends pas pourquoi Alem à pensé que ça pourrait intéresser quelqu'un le temps en bretagne... Au début j'croyais que c'était un post d'un noob, puis ben...



ah enfin quelqu'un dont le cerveau fonctionne&#8230;

au fait mackie : St-Vaast yen a plein en Picardie&#8230; précise donc&#8230;



ZRXolivier a dit:


> et c'est un pur produit breton qui écrit ça!:affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Au fait, envoie moi ton adresse mail par mp (impossible à retrouver):rose:
> 
> ...



il pleut moins en Vendée qu'en Bretagne, beaucoup moins&#8230; mais il pleut autant en bretagne qu'à Bordeaux coucou: Picouto) mais l'ensoleillement est moindre en bretagne (je connais mes données par c&#339;ur, par exemple il pleut autant à Amiens qu'à Nantes et Rennes s'en tire mieux que ces deux villes par contres en ensoleillement Nantes fout une branlée à Amiens qui en fout une à Rennes&#8230



kisbizz a dit:


> nouvelle pub pour le tourisme estival 2008  ?
> 
> 
> mais que cela tienne, elle est belle cette region constamment mouillé où les plantes vertes poussent plus vite !!



heureusement que tu ne travailles pas au syndicat d'initiative&#8230;  



meskh a dit:


> C'est le plus beau pays du monde, 50 fois plus que la Corse , pas de cochons sauvages sur les routes , possédant un microclimat



t'es breton ? parce que pour parler de "micro-climat" ya réellement que les bretons et en ce cas, je te signale qu'en bretagne : il y a autant de microclimats que de bourgs&#8230; 

pour la Corse, je ne suis pas sûr&#8230; la Corse en hiver ou se réveiller à l'aube sous le Monte Cinto, c'est une expérience merveilleuse&#8230;

vous ne m'avez pas lu : vous le saurez cet été&#8230; 


voilà, ce message était juste un test à divers niveaux. Vous n'avez pas changé, dommage. Je me demande si l'initiative des admins est raisonnable du coup&#8230; voilà, merci à tous d'avoir participé.


----------



## kisbizz (9 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> voilà, ce message était juste un test à divers niveaux. Vous n'avez pas changé, dommage. Je me demande si l'initiative des admins est raisonnable du coup&#8230; voilà, merci à tous d'avoir participé.






on doit changer ?  


j'ai loupé surement un episode : quelle est'elle cette initiative des admins ?


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mars 2008)

Meuh nan... il pleut pas tout le temps en Bretagne... Juste deux fois par an... par tranche de six mois, quoi :rateau:


Et puis, une tite baignade à l'Ile Grande avec 20° dehors, 17° dedans en plein mois d'août, c'est quand même plus vivifiant que l'eau à 25° chez ces fiottes de St Raphaël !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2008)

plogoff a dit:


> Je trouve un peu désolant que le Cap Sizun n'apparaisse pas sur la carte, alors que le Pays Bigouden s'y trouve...
> Pourtant tout le monde sait que c'est plus joli et que les gens sont bien plus sympathique.



Presque pareil : le pendant du Tregor, c'est l'Armor, pourquoi l'avoir appelé "Pays de St Brieuc" ?


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2008)

le pendant du très gore c'est l'arme morte, non ?


----------



## meskh (9 Mars 2008)

et le Morbihan, c'est petit, soit ....  mais ou est le Bihan ?


----------



## Macounette (9 Mars 2008)

Je ne connais pas du tout la Bretagne mais je rêve d'y aller. :love:
Puisqu'il y a pas mal de bretons (et _bretonnophiles_) sur ce forum... quelques petits conseils d'itinéraires et de choses à voir, pour disons une petite semaine de vacances sur place ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Mars 2008)

A quoi bon aller en bretagne alors que tu as les recettes de Madame Loïck en supermarché ?


----------



## Zyrol (9 Mars 2008)

J'y vais minimum 1 fois par an depuis 10 an, (pour activités sportives : kayak slalom), et il fait quand même plus souvent tout gris avec ce petit crachin que les locaux aiment tant, que beau...

Mais j'avoue, j'y étais il y a 3 semaines (au environ de Quimperlé, aux Roches du diable), il faisait 14° degré, beau... parfait quoi. Bon en même temps, il faisait 25° chez moi (Pyrénées Atlantiques)

Mais ça faisait plaisir de ne pas sortir le gore-tex® triple couche !!


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (9 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _cet été en Cornouaille nous vous prouverons le contraire à votre manière !
> 
> à suivre
> _



on dirait un jeu de pistes 

Bon ! où est passée ma carte d'électeur .......... *et mon parapluie* (pourtant je suis pas en Bretagne :rateau


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2008)

meskh a dit:


> et le Morbihan, c'est petit, soit ....  mais ou est le Bihan ?



arf Le Bihan se dit Takul et il n'est pas vannetais mais le mor est bihan, ça oui ya même des iles de 12M2 ils sont forts ces Vénètes 



petitchaperonrouge a dit:


> on dirait un jeu de pistes
> 
> Bon ! où est passée ma carte d'électeur .......... *et mon parapluie* (pourtant je suis pas en Bretagne :rateau



ils sont pas beaucoup ceux qui réfléchissent sans flooder ici    moi je sors avec le pantalon de pluie dans le sac  sinon je vais me prendre une _trempe (l'équivalent d'une drache chez moi) et pourtant, là il fait beau mais on ne sait jamais d'ici quelques minutes 

en passant, avis de tempête sur tous les pays bretons ça faisait longtemps tiens !  vais finir par installer une voile sur mon VTT 
_


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> en passant, avis de tempête sur tous les pays bretons&#8230; ça faisait longtemps tiens !  vais finir par installer une voile sur mon VTT&#8230;



c'est sur les pages du nord que l'on fait du char a voile normalement ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

Bon çà va encore... Vous n'êtes pas tombés dans le panneau...  



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Presque pareil : le pendant du Tregor, c'est l'Armor, pourquoi l'avoir appelé "Pays de St Brieuc" ?



Ah bon ? Moi je dirais plutôt que c'est l'Argoat le pendant de l'Armor, non ?

Quant au Pays de St Brieuc, çà me surprend aussi.
En fait il faudrait plutôt se référer au _Tro Breizh_, le pèlerinage des 7 évêchés pour distinguer les pays bretons.


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Mars 2008)

Alèm sur un VTT... hihi


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Alèm sur un VTT... hihi



justement, j'en descends 

déjà vent de face c'est chiant mais demain ils prévoient des rafales à 110Km/h vais ptêt aller au travail en ouature moi  (en plus dans le parking souterrain elle craindra moins les branches d'arbre )


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Bon çà va encore... Vous n'êtes pas tombés dans le panneau...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En fait, Armor et Argoat sont les opposés plus que les pendants, puisque l'Armor, c'est le pays "maritime" alors que l'Argoat, c'est la Bretagne de l'intérieur, le "pays boisé".

Sinon, cette carte ci me laisse penser que finalement, on parlait bien déjà du pays de St Brieuc il y a beau temps :


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> il pleut moins en Vendée qu'en Bretagne, beaucoup moins mais il pleut autant en bretagne qu'à Bordeaux coucou: Picouto) mais l'ensoleillement est moindre en bretagne (je connais mes données par cur, par exemple il pleut autant à Amiens qu'à Nantes et Rennes s'en tire mieux que ces deux villes par contres en ensoleillement Nantes fout une branlée à Amiens qui en fout une à Rennes)



Sans vouloir m'immiscer dans le débat entre bretons et picards  et pour rester dans mon domaine de compétence (qui, précisément, n'englobe pas le crachin ), je signale quand même à alèm qu'il devrait revoir ces statistiques d'ensoleillement : il y a plus d'ensoleillement à Rennes qu'à Amiens (en gros 10% en termes de rayonnement global)  

Bon, je vous laisse, ici aujourd'hui, le soleil n'est qu'épisodique, on pourrait même avoir une tendance au crachin, un vrait temps de breton-picard, rayez la mention inutile


----------



## koeklin (10 Mars 2008)

Quel pale breton je fais, j'ignorais que mon marais était à lui seul un pays, 
combien même fût-il le plus petit.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2008)

C'est quoi c'ette mode des threads régionalistes?
Le Nord-Est contre le Sud-Ouest, les Bretons contre les Corses...

On s'en fout de tout ça c'est pas important.











Nan ce qui est vraiment important c'est 

*TOUS CONTRE LES PARIGOTS!*​ 




  ​


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2008)

Têt'eud'veau !...


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2008)

_"c'est bin vrai !" 
_


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _"c'est bin vrai !"
> _


heuuuu... 

TZZZOIIINNNNNNNNNN 

"Mere Denis" ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Têt'eud'veau !...


Il y eu un ancien président - de la république, mais oui - qui aimait à en manger la tête - des veaux - et qui fut aussi, maire de Paris - les mauvaises langues y verront peut-être un rapport.
Il aimait aussi aller tâter, disait-on, le derrière des vaches - et des vaches, il y en a en Bretagne - quoi que sans doute pas autant que des cochons.
Ou des poules.

Bref.

Né en Bretagne et élevé à Paris, il se peut que je vous urine légèrement dans la fente velue de vos parties charnues, savez-vous ?


----------



## miz_ici (10 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> *TOUS CONTRE LES PARIGOTS!*​



Tant qu'ils viennent pas sur nos belles plages mazoutées, j'les aimes bien moi.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il y eu un ancien président - de la république, mais oui - qui aimait à en manger la tête - des veaux - et qui fut aussi, maire de Paris - les mauvaises langues y verront peut-être un rapport.
> Il aimait aussi aller tâter, disait-on, le derrière des vaches - et des vaches, il y en a en Bretagne - quoi que sans doute pas autant que des cochons.
> Ou des poules.
> 
> ...


Tu t'es fait fister par l'ancien Maire de Paris étant plus jeune ? :casse:

Et que t'as fais sa bru "Mémé-Pièces-Jaunes" ? :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2008)

De mon temps, le refrain avait deux couplets :
Parisiens, têtes de chien ;
Parigots, têtes de veau.

Les chiens se seraient-ils perdus ? 

PS En général, les parisiens sont des provinciaux qui s'ignorent, font semblant de s'ignorer, ou crient à hue et à dia qu'ils sont bretons, auvergnats, lozériens, picards, etc. 

PPS : maintenant que les plaques d'immatriculation "75" vont se raréfier, on va perdre des occasions de se taire


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mars 2008)

A Paris, je sais pas, mais en tous cas à Nantes-que-yen-a-des-qui-disent-que-c'est-la-Bretagne-et-que-d'autre-leur-pissent-au-cul, qu'est ce qu'y buffle!  Et avec de la bonne pluie qui lacère le visage et qu'on est tout mouillé et trempé... 

Même en armure, hein !

Ah, le climat vivifiant...


----------



## miz_ici (10 Mars 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Nantes-que-yen-a-des-qui-disent-que-c'est-la-Bretagne-et-que-d'autre-leur-pissent-au-cul



Tu remarquera que notre ami à trouvé une carte de la Bretagne qui inclue Nantes  
Ca ne dois pas évident à trouver une telle atrocité


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> PS En général, les parisiens sont des provinciaux qui s'ignorent, font semblant de s'ignorer, ou crient à hue et à dia qu'ils sont bretons, auvergnats, lozériens, picards, etc.



de toute façon les français sont des veaux, c'est un Lillois qui l'a dit !!   et en plus c'est un type dont le nom d'origine flamande s'est grave francisé&#8230; 



Pierrou a dit:


> A Paris, je sais pas, mais en tous cas à Nantes-que-yen-a-des-qui-disent-que-c'est-la-Bretagne-et-que-d'autre-leur-pissent-au-cul, qu'est ce qu'y buffle!  Et avec de la bonne pluie qui lacère le visage et qu'on est tout mouillé et trempé...
> 
> Même en armure, hein !
> 
> Ah, le climat vivifiant...



ah mais Laurent Romejko avait dit qu'on s'en prendrait plein la gueule aujourd'hui&#8230; j'suis allé au taf en ouature&#8230; pas question de sortir le vélo aujourd'hui&#8230; car même sans voiles ça décolle&#8230; 

de toute façon, les armures, c'est pour les nains !!  pour les autres, ya ça !!

marrant, j'habite à Nantes, ya que des bretons&#8230; et quelques jolies vendéennes aussi&#8230; bon ok&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Mars 2008)

OUais... des Chouans déguisés avec des Chapeaux ronds les Nantais... tu nous prends pour des burnes en plus ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Et avec de la bonne pluie qui lacère le visage et qu'on est tout mouillé et trempé...
> 
> Même en armure, hein !
> 
> ...



C'est pour ça que Tokyo Hôtel ne va en Bretagne que l'été ?


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Mars 2008)

Non parce que Humidité + Vent ça fait du Kloug avec tout ce qu'ils se mettent dans les cheveux


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> OUais... des Chouans déguisés avec des Chapeaux ronds les Nantais... tu nous prends pour des burnes en plus ?



non, pas de chouans les vendéens vivant à Nantes se désolidarisant de manière ostentatoire du Fou du Puy 



Sindanárië a dit:


> Non parce que Humidité + Vent ça fait du Kloug avec tout ce qu'ils se mettent dans les cheveux



et parce qu'ils nous cassent les burnes aussi 

le pire : il fera beau cet été (il fait toujours beau à Nantes me disent mes amis rennais ) ils n'ont aucune excuse donc


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> le pire : il fera beau cet été (il fait toujours beau à Nantes me disent mes amis rennais )



Ah ; le charme et la magie des légendes celtiques...


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ; le charme et la magie des légendes celtiques...



bah en même temps, tu sais bien que je m'en fous puisque je serais en Corse !


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2008)

Rhhhhôôô :rose: c'est mognoooonnnnn, Tristan vas retrouver Iseult :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Rhhhhôôô :rose: c'est mognoooonnnnn, Tristan vas retrouver Iseult :love:



_kesskidi le beutch ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> Faut dire que se baigner dans de l'eau à 15° avec un vent force 7 c'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux .





macinside a dit:


> va faire de la pèche a pied a Saint Vaast en normandie  c'est pire


Z&#8217;êtes que des petites natures : 15°C dans l&#8217;eau, c&#8217;est tonique et vivifiant&#8230; c&#8217;est même bon pour le teint 




Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Puisqu'on est dans les noms à la con, tu connais maupertuis sur mer ?


C&#8217;est pas paske tu t&#8217;emm&#8230;. chez ta grand-mère en vacances qu&#8217;il faut mal orthographier le nom du bled : y a pas de *i*   



Pierrou a dit:


> Meuh nan... il pleut pas tout le temps en Bretagne... Juste deux fois par an... par tranche de six mois, quoi :rateau:


Meuh non, il ne pleut pas tout le temps&#8230; C&#8217;est d&#8217;ailleurs confirmé par un dicton de pêchou breton 
_Quand on ne voit pas la côte, c&#8217;est qu&#8217;il pleut,
quand on voit la côte, c&#8217;est qu&#8217;il va pleuvoir_​:rateau:



alèm a dit:


> arf&#8230; Le Bihan se dit Takul&#8230;


Mais pkoi çà me rappelle qq&#8217;un  :love:



alèm a dit:


> en passant, avis de tempête sur tous les pays bretons&#8230; ça faisait longtemps tiens !


Alors là, je m&#8217;insurge&#8230; y en a marre : on dirait qu&#8217;il n&#8217;y a que là-bas qu&#8217;il fait pourri !!!  T&#8217;as déjà été en Cotentin pour comparer ? Et ben c&#8217;est pas mieux


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> En Bretagne, non seulement il pleut presque tous les jours, mais en plus la majorité des habitants sont alcooliques. Et quand ils ne sont pas alcooliques, ils sont dégénérés du fait de la consanguinité bretonne bien connue, comme ils sont tous "cousins". Ajoutons à cela les porcheries industrielles qui font qu'il y a un cochon par habitant : et bonjour l'odeur du lisier quasi-quotidienne, et l'eau imbuvable pleine de nitrates !
> En plus tous les 5 ans ils se prennent une marée noire. Alors leurs plages : soit on y attrape une pneumonie, soit une intoxication au brut lourd.
> 
> Enfin allez-y si vous voulez, hein... Et n'oubliez pas votre chandail "estival".



J'avais remarqué. Le siège de notre boite est à Nantes. C'est l'horreur quand on doit aller la-bas, il faut plein de tenues de rechange et quasiment une combinaison de plongée ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'avais remarqué. Le siège de notre boite est à Nantes. C'est l'horreur quand on doit aller la-bas, il faut plein de tenues de rechange et quasiment une combinaison de plongée ...




rooohhh tidiou

plein de tenues de rechange?!, c'est pour ça que t'attrapes froid, il faut rester dans sa crasse, ça isole.

Vivivi.

Et pis, cest pas un scaphandre, c'est un ciré.


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> rooohhh tidiou
> 
> plein de tenues de rechange?!, c'est pour ça que t'attrapes froid, il faut rester dans sa crasse, ça isole.
> 
> ...



Je pense que la prochaine fois, je louerais un sous-marin à la gare ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Et pis, cest pas un scaphandre, c'est un ciré.



Le ciré, sa capuche, l'élégance à portée de main  Surtout bien tirer sur les élastiques


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le ciré, sa capuche, l'élégance à portée de main  Surtout bien tirer sur les élastiques



saches chère marraine que je ne me tire plus l'élastique depuis longtemps, je l'ai remplacé par des lanières.


----------



## kisbizz (11 Mars 2008)

je viens a penser a un truc :
je n'irais jamais habiter  en bretagne  .....ça doit bien marcher le commerce des coiffeurs  surtout pour les nanas avec les  cheveux lisse plus lisse que tu meurs    

et les miens frisent juste avec une goutte d'eau :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2008)

'tin, mais douchez-là !!!!


----------



## kisbizz (11 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, mais douchez-là !!!!



surtout pas !!!  :mouais:   

te rends tu compte combien c'est chiant un brushing ? :hein: 




et j'ai meme refusé un super job en thalasso  a cause de cela :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> te rends tu compte combien c'est chiant un brushing ? :hein:



Pas vraiment, je me coiffe avec une tondeuse sans cale


----------



## Zyrol (11 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pas vraiment, je me coiffe avec une tondeuse sans cale



et oui, il faut que ça rentre sous le casque...


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> surtout pas !!!  :mouais:
> 
> te rends tu compte combien c'est chiant un brushing ? :hein:
> 
> ...




Faut déplacer la Bretagne dans le Var !!!


----------



## Nexka (11 Mars 2008)

C'est au Pays Basque qu'il pleut le plus, c'est bien connut :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> je n'irais jamais habiter  en bretagne



ouf !!!!!!


----------



## koeklin (11 Mars 2008)

...de toutes façons, faudra bien qu'elle revienne un moment ou un autre la mode des cheveux frisés.
il ne faut jamais dire jamais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pas vraiment, je me coiffe avec une tondeuse sans cale



Ça c'est de la coupe, mon biquet!!!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> je viens a penser a un truc :
> je n'irais jamais habiter  en bretagne  .....ça doit bien marcher le commerce des coiffeurs  surtout pour les nanas avec les  cheveux lisse plus lisse que tu meurs
> 
> et les miens frisent juste avec une goutte d'eau :mouais:



En plus y' a même pas de boutiques Gucci ou Prada à Plouërgat-sur-Mer... çà craint vraiment là-bas en Bretagne ! 
Et à la CoopAgri de Lamballe je sais même pas si ils distribuent les chaussures Tod's. C'est dire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mars 2008)

C'est l'Cambodge, quoi... :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça c'est de la coupe, mon biquet!!!  :love:



SIR YES SIR !!!  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> SIR YES SIR !!!  :love:



*PLUS FORT, TROOPPER!!!*


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est l'Cambodge, quoi... :mouais:


sans les champs de mines


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> sans les champs de mines



Heupeupeup!... Quoique si tu creuses bien sur certaines plages...


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *PLUS FORT, TROOPPER!!!*


_Nous pouvons observer de quelle manière l'Iseult corse pousse son cri pour l'appel à la copulation avec le Tristan Nantais De Vendée Chouans. La parade nuptiale sera chaude et moite, les pilosités suantes de graisses fondues aux effluves rappelant celle des Yacks ou des Bouquetins._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _Nous pouvons observer de quelle manière l'Iseult corse pousse son cri pour l'appel à la copulation avec le Tristan Nantais De Vendée Chouans. La parade nuptiale sera chaude et moite, les pilosités suantes de graisses fondues aux effluves rappelant celle des Yacks ou des Bouquetins._



Et lui, non?... Il se touche pas en graissant le clavier ?...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> SIR YES SIR !!!  :love:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *PLUS FORT, TROOPPER!!!*



*SIR YES SIR !!!*


























'tin, il est sourdingue à force de s'amuser avec du C4  :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et lui, non?... Il se touche pas en graissant le clavier ?...


 Ben c'est pour la rubrique "Ces Béstiolles insolites" sur National Géographic, et il est précisé en milieu naturel dans le script. Le tristan étant de la famille des Gnomes et Lutins, le clavier c'est pas possible. Ils n'ont aucun doigté, aucun sens harmonique, halètent comme des chiens, on le Q.I. et la couleur de cheveux de Mylène Farmer.:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië, c'est comme Rezba... on comprend rien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sindanárië, c'est comme Rezba... on comprend rien


Nan nan nan... Rezba est des nôtres en ce qui concerne les habitudes capillaires...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2008)

Certes certes, mais c'est pas pour autant qu'il est compréhensible


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2008)

D'ailleurs, faut que je repasse la tondeuse : 5 mm, c'est bon pour les beatniks  :love:


----------



## kisbizz (11 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> En plus y' a même pas de boutiques Gucci ou Prada à Plouërgat-sur-Mer... çà craint vraiment là-bas en Bretagne !
> Et à la CoopAgri de Lamballe je sais même pas si ils distribuent les chaussures Tod's. C'est dire...



pas bon pour la pluie ces chaussures    

quoi que .... je vends actuellement des bottes pluie façon burberry


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sindanárië, c'est comme Rezba... on comprend rien


 J'ai été reconditionné avec la methode REZBA 1.6b qui était en cours chez MacG pour les graciés. Il parait que cela a été abandonné depuis pour la Méthode AMOK 0.0.1a


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Certes certes, mais c'est pas pour autant qu'il est compréhensible


Je serais assez tenté d'abonder dans ton sens, mais il faut quand même reconnaître que le style du Sieur Rezba est un tantinet moins poussif et besogneux...


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan... Rezba est des nôtres en ce qui concerne les habitudes capillaires...


 le cuir du crâne adouci et assoupli avec de la végétaline ?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je serais assez tenté d'abonder dans ton sens, mais il faut quand même reconnaître que le style du Sieur Rezba est un tantinet moins poussif et besogneux...



Plus alerte et enlevé, tout à fait... mais tout aussi incompréhensible. D'ailleurs, il l'avoue :


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2008)

Bon... les deux vieux du muppet show, quand vous aurez finis de vous dorloter les gencives avec vos marmoneries...


----------



## kisbizz (11 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sindanárië, c'est comme Rezba... on comprend rien



enfin , quelqu'un qui ose l'admettre


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> enfin , quelqu'un qui ose l'admettre


et c'est toi qui dit ça ?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bon... les deux vieux du muppet show, quand vous aurez finis de vous dorloter les gencives avec vos marmoneries...



Tsss, je ne suis pas vieux 



























































Amok, si


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2008)

lui il a encore des cheveux présentables


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sindanárië, c'est comme Rezba... on comprend rien


A ceci près que tous les posts de Sinbananier* mis bout à bout feraient à peine le tiers du plus petit post de rezb'









* Non, c'est pas ça, mais t'avais qu'à prendre un pseudo facile à retenir aussi !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mars 2008)

Rezba est tjrs en mode _verbose_


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> A ceci près que tous les posts de Sinbananier mis bout à bout feraient à peine le tiers du plus petit post de rezb'


C'est surtout que la majorité de ses posts peut être résumée en 3 mots: Mackie Amok DocEvil.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sindanárië, c'est comme Rezba... on comprend rien



Pas faux , ceci dit, les posts de rezba, j'essaie de les lire...  

Pour revenir au sujet, je ne sais pas s'il pleut tout le temps en Bretagne (ceci dit, par rapport à Rouen ou j'ai passé 2 ans, c'est forcément moins  !!!), mais comment expliquez vous que les bretons sont toujours déshydratés !!!???  :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2008)

_dites ? ça vous fait pas chier de jouer aux Amok-à-Cadiz à la plage dans mon beau sujet qui sous-entendait qu'il y aurait ripaille et bourrage de tronche au bout du monde lors d'une AES dans le Finistère et au bout du monde cet été ? 

ah elle est belle l'idée des admins&#8230; engagez-vous, rengagez-vous qu'ils disaient !
_


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> (...)
> Pour revenir au sujet, je ne sais pas s'il pleut tout le temps en Bretagne (ceci dit, par rapport à Rouen ou j'ai passé 2 ans, c'est forcément moins  !!!) (...)


Meuuuhh non ! 




alèm a dit:


> _dites ? ça vous fait pas chier de jouer aux Amok-à-Cadiz à la plage dans mon beau sujet qui sous-entendait qu'il y aurait ripaille et bourrage de tronche au bout du monde lors d'une AES dans le Finistère et au bout du monde cet été ?
> 
> ah elle est belle l'idée des admins engagez-vous, rengagez-vous qu'ils disaient !
> _


Trop loin !... 
J'vas aller dans l'Nord, tiens !...


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Meuuuhh non !
> 
> 
> Trop loin !...
> J'vas aller dans l'Nord, tiens !...



si tu ramènes tes fesses jusque Nantes, j't'voiture ensuite


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _dites ? ça vous fait pas chier de jouer aux Amok-à-Cadiz à la plage dans mon beau sujet _


 
Non,
Car tout ça, finalement, n'est-il pas une sorte de _crachin -_ des petits posts, nombreux, légers, agaçants, comme une retranscription symbolique de ce temps si particulier...

Vois ça comme un hommage.


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2008)

Génial, il fait super beau depuis trois jours avec un vent à décorner les nervals, vous pouvez donc vous taire !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Génial, il fait super beau depuis trois jours avec un vent à décorner les nervals, vous pouvez donc vous taire !



Je savais pas que Gérard était cocu 







Ça serait pas plutôt les n*a*rvals ?


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je savais pas que Gérard* était cocu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens, ça fait deux jours que je fais des lapsus en me disant "ah tiens si P77 était là" et hop j'en fais un et tu es là

le plus beau était hier soir : un ami me souhaite de faire de bons rêves de culs (je sais pas si c'était Grug ou Teo ou Freelancer ou une charmante dame des forums) et moi de répondre "rassure-toi, c'est ce que j'ai fait toute la nuit derrière (p77 inside)"


----------



## rezba (13 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _dites ? ça vous fait pas chier de jouer aux Amok-à-Cadiz à la plage dans mon beau sujet qui sous-entendait qu'il y aurait ripaille et bourrage de tronche au bout du monde lors d'une AES dans le Finistère et au bout du monde cet été ?
> 
> ah elle est belle l'idée des admins&#8230; engagez-vous, rengagez-vous qu'ils disaient !
> _




Ils ne jouaient pas à l'Amok-à-Cadiz, ombrageux picard à lunettes. Ils parlaient de moi.
Et parler de moi n'a jamais coulé un sujet, bien au contraire.
Cela augmente le taux d'audience, la qualité du lectorat, et la finesse des plumes des contributeurs.
Au reste, comme disait Electre, ce sujet en avait bien besoin.
Car, en effet, que nous propose-t-on ici ? Rien moins que de prétendre à traversée plus périlleuse encore que celle des lettres de l'Atlantique. Vers quel rivage accosteront ceux qui accepteront l'invitation ? Que trouveront-ils à l'heure d'arriver ? Des rêveurs de Q ? Des puisatiers cacochymes ? Des pianos sauvages, dont la queue flottent aux embruns ? Des requins cigares ? Des fontaines de guimauve ? Des chat à neuf queues ? Des centaures cuisiniers ? Des buffets carnivores ?
Nul ne le sait. Nul ne peut imaginer sur quelles côtes voraces les lampes naufrageuses feront échouer leurs navires-bouteilles.
La seule chose que l'on sait avec certitude sur ce petit coin-là, c'est que le fond de l'air y effraie.
Et Philémon, lui, il n'y sera pas. Ou peut-être. On ne sait pas.


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2008)

rezba a dit:


> Ils ne jouaient pas à l'Amok-à-Cadiz, ombrageux picard à lunettes. Ils parlaient de moi.
> Et parler de moi n'a jamais coulé un sujet, bien au contraire.
> Cela augmente le taux d'audience, la qualité du lectorat, et la finesse des plumes des contributeurs.
> Au reste, comme disait Electre, ce sujet en avait bien besoin.
> ...



m'en fous, je t'aime. 

Quand même


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Génial, il fait super beau depuis trois jours avec un vent à décorner les nervals, vous pouvez donc vous taire !



On me la fait pas, je te vois tout en haut de la citadelle de St Tropez !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

rezba a dit:


> Et Philémon, lui, il n'y sera pas. Ou peut-être. On ne sait pas.


 
Il faut passer par l'échelle planquée dans la deuxième jambe du "A" de Bretagne en faisant attention aux troupeaux de cornemuses sauvages qui paissent dans les plaines du "G".

Avec un peu d'habitude, on y parvient très bien.


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> On me la fait pas, je te vois tout en haut de la citadelle de St Tropez !!!!



ah ? je sais même pas où se trouve St-Tropez&#8230; 

bon, ceci dit, j'y vais avant que le grain n'arrive ! 

PonkHead !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2008)

rezba a dit:


> Ils ne jouaient pas à l'Amok-à-Cadiz, ombrageux picard à lunettes. Ils parlaient de moi.
> Et parler de moi n'a jamais coulé un sujet, bien au contraire.
> Cela augmente le taux d'audience, la qualité du lectorat, et la finesse des plumes des contributeurs.
> Au reste, comme disait Electre, ce sujet en avait bien besoin.
> ...



Maintenant, la chose est prouvée, l'abus de lecture des albums de Fred provoque bien des dommages cérébraux irréversible chez l'intellectuel moyen :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Maintenant, la chose est prouvée, l'abus de lecture des albums de Fred provoque bien des dommages cérébraux irréversible chez l'intellectuel moyen :hosto:



ouf, je ne suis pas un intellectuel.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ouf, je ne suis pas un intellectuel.


Ce qu'on peut trouver comme enfonçage de portes ouvertes sur les forums, tout de même !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ce qu'on peut trouver comme enfonçage de portes ouvertes sur les forums, tout de même !



arretes, faut que je change mes lunettes, elle était fermée.:rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Mars 2008)

Alèm, les pluie t'as fait grandir ? :love:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mars 2008)

Ca s'arrange pas...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2008)

rezba a dit:


> Ils ne jouaient pas à l'Amok-à-Cadiz, ombrageux picard à lunettes. Ils parlaient de moi.
> Et parler de moi n'a jamais coulé un sujet, bien au contraire.
> Cela augmente le taux d'audience, la qualité du lectorat, et la finesse des plumes des contributeurs.
> Au reste, comme disait Electre, ce sujet en avait bien besoin.
> ...



Quand je disais qu'il est difficile de comprendre un post du chauve  :love:


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Quand je disais qu'il est difficile de comprendre un post du chauve  :love:



oui, il est difficile de comprendre les posts du sénilissime trooper !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2008)

je ne suis pas chauve


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> je ne suis pas chauve



c'est pas ce que j'ai vu !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2008)

Tssss, c'est la tondeuse sans cale : c'est pas une calvitie naturelle


----------



## kisbizz (13 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> je ne suis pas chauve



mais c'est bien , tu as plus de pognon   pour aller au bistro au lieu de te ruiner en coiffeur et en gels !!!


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2008)

Au bistrot...


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Quand je disais qu'il est difficile de comprendre un post du chauve  :love:



De toutes manières vous êtes à égalité pour les monolithes dont on cherche toujours les explications à leur éxistence... mais toi t'es plus vieux


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tssss, c'est la tondeuse sans cale : c'est pas une calvitie naturelle


 j'en connais qui font comme toi, ils rasent tout à blanc pour cacher les irrégularités d'une calvitie hasardeuse : sinon ça fait des touffes... comme des racines de bottes de poireaux


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2008)

Pitain ! J'ai été faire un tour sur le port de pêche de cherbourg , il n'y a pratiquement que des chalutiers breton ! Bande de colonisateur !

P.s : pensez a aller dire bonjour a grand madame trooper


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2008)

La langue française ne se remettra jamais tout à fait de toi. Je crains la chose.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2008)

Mouais, tout le monde le savait depuis longtemps  :love:


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mouais, tout le monde le savait depuis longtemps  :love:



bah, tu me connais, bougon mais optimiste, j'avais un secret espoir  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Pitain ! J'ai été faire un tour sur le port de pêche de cherbourg , il n'y a pratiquement que des chalutiers breton ! Bande de colonisateur !
> 
> P.s : pensez a aller dire bonjour a grand madame trooper



Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que ... Ça t'étonne, contrairement à ce qu'ils veulent donner à penser, normands et bretons, c'est pareil ! Tiens, regarde Guillaume le conquérant, ben son armée normande était composée à 80% de bretons, et les vilains nobles normands qui opprimaient les gentils nobles saxons à l'époque de robin des bois, bens ils étaient plus souvent d'ascendance bretonne que normande ! !


----------



## kisbizz (23 Mars 2008)

dis alem , t'as pas aussi un peu de neige avec la pluie aujourd'hui ?  





ps: joyeux choco


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> dis alem , t'as pas aussi un peu de neige avec la pluie aujourd'hui ?



bah il pleut pas


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> bah il pleut pas



normal, on s'est prit toute la pluie bretonne sur la pointe de la Hague


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> normal, on s'est prit toute la pluie bretonne sur la pointe de la Hague



tu sais quoi ?

mackie&#8230;



































































*TA GUEULE !!!*


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2008)

bon je vais aller dire bonsoir a la grand mère de dark-tintin qui habite juste en face


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> bon je vais aller dire bonsoir a la grand mère de d'art-tintin qui habite juste en face



c'est pas twitter ici t'as du confondre


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2008)

j'ai toujours pas compris comment ça marche twitter :rose: et puis j'ai que l'iphone avec moi :rateau:


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai toujours pas compris comment ça marche twitter :rose: et puis j'ai que l'iphone avec moi :rateau:



voilà, il y a pire que le flood, il y a l'ennui


----------



## zepatente (23 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai toujours pas compris comment ça marche twitter :rose: et puis j'ai que l'iphone avec moi :rateau:


Depuis que j'habite plus en France tout à changer la technologie est arrivée en Normandie ......


----------



## Alex666 (31 Mars 2008)

08/03/2008, 22h30 			 			 Par coloquinte

*Furieusement d'actualité ça >>>* En Bretagne, non seulement il pleut presque tous les jours, mais en plus la majorité des habitants sont alcooliques. Et quand ils ne sont pas alcooliques, ils sont dégénérés du fait de la consanguinité bretonne bien connue, comme ils sont tous "cousins". Ajoutons à cela les porcheries industrielles qui font qu'il y a un cochon par habitant : et bonjour l'odeur du lisier quasi-quotidienne, et l'eau imbuvable pleine de nitrates ! 
En plus tous les 5 ans ils se prennent une marée noire. Alors leurs plages : soit on y attrape une pneumonie, soit une intoxication au brut lourd. 

Enfin allez-y si vous voulez, hein... Et n'oubliez pas votre chandail "estival".

t'était au parc samedi ?  mouarrrf


----------



## Alex666 (31 Mars 2008)

la pluie je m'en fou les bretons y sont parait-il sympa donc j'irais les voir un jour, peut-etre, si j'ai le temps...


----------



## miz_ici (31 Mars 2008)

Mais non, on déteste tout le monde, CASSE TOI. 
 Si on est trop gentils on va finir par se retrouver bombardé de touristes expatriés !:rateau:


----------



## melaure (31 Mars 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> 08/03/2008, 22h30 			 			 Par coloquinte
> 
> *Furieusement d'actualité ça >>>* En Bretagne, non seulement il pleut presque tous les jours, mais en plus la majorité des habitants sont alcooliques. Et quand ils ne sont pas alcooliques, ils sont dégénérés du fait de la consanguinité bretonne bien connue, comme ils sont tous "cousins". Ajoutons à cela les porcheries industrielles qui font qu'il y a un cochon par habitant : et bonjour l'odeur du lisier quasi-quotidienne, et l'eau imbuvable pleine de nitrates !
> En plus tous les 5 ans ils se prennent une marée noire. Alors leurs plages : soit on y attrape une pneumonie, soit une intoxication au brut lourd.
> ...



Les bretons et les nordistes, c'est pareil ?

   



Alex666 a dit:


> la pluie je m'en fou les bretons y sont parait-il sympa donc j'irais les voir un jour, peut-etre, si j'ai le temps...



On peut les trouver sympa, comme les petits chiots quand ils vous font les yeux doux ...    



A quand un film "Bienvenue chez les bretons" ?


P.S. : ceci dit un film "Bienvenue chez les parigots" serait pas mal non plus !  Les précipitations sont certes moindres qu'en Bretagne, mais il y pleut tout l'argent pompé honteusement à tous les autres régions de France ...


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Mars 2008)

miz_ici a dit:


> Mais non, on déteste tout le monde, CASSE TOI.
> Si on est trop gentils on va finir par se retrouver bombardé de touristes expatriés !:rateau:


c'est déjà le cas, la Bretagne est squatée tout l'été par un tas d'anglo saxons en tongues


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

vous savez pourquoi il y a un film qui s'appelle "bienvenue chez les ch'tis", la réponse est simple : si vous êtes d'euch'neurd, vous savez pourquoi ; si vous n'êtes pas du nord et que vous ne savez pas pourquoi, c'est que vous n'avez pas vu le film&#8230; seulement la bande-annonce.

Mélauré, t'eum'fé braire ! 

Bievenue chez les bretons, ça risque d'être un chouilla plus tendu du string&#8230; vu que la Bretagne change de géographie selon le breton auquel tu t'adresses&#8230; (depuis que Nantes n'est plus en Bretagne, il est aisé pour un habitant de St-Malo de dire que Brest ou Vannes ne sont pas en Bretagne&#8230; ou que ces deux villes ne sont pas dans la Vraie Bretagne&#8230; ou alors que leurs micro-climats (spécificité bretonne ) font que ce n'est pas la Vraie Bretagne&#8230; )

pour le reste on s'en fout. aujourd'hui, ya trop de soleil&#8230; et je pense que delmain, je vais filer dans la finistère chercher un peu de vent et de pluie&#8230; 


ceci dit puisque le sujet est squatté par des lyonnais en tongs qui n'ont rien d'autre à faire à part procrastiner, je tiens à rappeler que le forum Rendez-Vous ayant rendu l'âme, les AES sont désormais de retour au bar.

et que là, nous parlions d'une AES dans le Penn-Ar-Bed&#8230; merci d'en tenir compte&#8230; boulage rouge en conséquence&#8230;


----------



## koeklin (1 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> depuis que Nantes n'est plus en Bretagne, il est aisé pour un habitant de St-Malo de dire que Brest ou Vannes ne sont pas en Bretagne ou que ces deux villes ne sont pas dans la Vraie Bretagne


Pour l'anecdote je n'aurais pas choisi Saint malo pour un tel exemple: Saint Malo  a été une ville indépendante, on l'oublie.
Sa devise etait "Ni Français, ni Breton : Malouin suis", une devise qui a traversé les âges, bien que cette indépendance n'ait duré que quelques années vers le milieu du quinzième siècle. Les malouins la ressortent fièrement quand ça les arrange...  .
Et puis moi qui suis malouin de naissance, je me faisais traiter de normand par les finistériens, le fait que la langue bretonne y soit moins populaire qu'ailleurs y est sans doute pour quelque chose (mes grands-parents parlaient un patois vaguement dérivé du français)


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2008)

bah justement, si&#8230; c'est un bon exemple&#8230;


----------



## Madeline (5 Avril 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Et puis moi qui suis malouin de naissance,



Est-ce toi qui a sculpté les rochers?


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2008)

Tiens, je réagis seulement maintenant mais ne pas confondre le gallo avec du français, si jamais... Le gallo comme son nom l'indique a merveille est une des différentes langues romanes que l'occupation romaine a laissé en Gaule (comme le picard que vous appelez ch'ti...)

Bon sinon l'Aes prévue en Bretagne aura bien lieu à Crozon ou ailleurs...


----------



## Claude number X (5 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ...
> et que là, nous parlions d'une AES dans le Penn-Ar-Bed merci d'en tenir compte boulage rouge en conséquence



Salut les copains, j'en serai bien volontier suivant la date et mes disponibilités.

Si le lieu reste à déterminer et que le coeur vous en dit l'espace Multimédia de la MJC ou je bosse avec ses 8 iMac alus pourrait être un point de chute. C'est pas très loin de coins de côtes sympas.
Y'a également des spectacles en salle suivant les jours pour les photographes amateurs.

Secteur 29 sud, à coté de Concarneau (bah ouai c'est pas tres central comme localisation, mais un lieu sympa c'est quand même un avantage


----------



## Melounette (5 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _alors rendez-vous cet été en Cornouaille nous vous prouverons le contraire à votre manière !_
> _à suivre_


Nan, mais t'es complètement malade de tous les faire rappliquer là-bas, j'aime bien être peinarde l'été.:rateau:  Tu peux pas les envoyer chez Patoch plutôt ?
Bon, au pire, si il se passe réellement un truc à Crozon cet été, et si ça se passe en juillet, je vous conseille Brest 2008 où il y a des concerts gratos pas dégueus. Et en prime je vous offre l'apéro en terrasse à ma maison. (terrasse couverte, bien entendu)
Si c'était une blague, spa grave, j'aime bien être seule au monde au fin fond du Léon aussi, où on a not' microclimat à nous.​


----------



## NED (15 Avril 2008)

A Quimper chez moi quand il pleut, bha.... oui c'est moche.
Mais quand le soleil est là, c'est juste :
*LE PARADIS !*


----------



## stephaaanie (15 Avril 2008)

*NAN C'EST PAS VRAI*, 
​Il pleut pas en Bretagne.


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2008)

stephaaanie a dit:


> *NAN C'EST PAS VRAI*,
> ​Il pleut pas en Bretagne.



par contre, qu'est-ce que la mer est haute !! tu reçois de l'écume jusqu'à Rennes !  :affraid:

ça va ma loute ?  (fais une copie Lemmy, ça te servira ! )


----------



## marc-book (15 Avril 2008)

Le coloquinte y va être interdit de séjour ici . 
Il pleut pas en Bretagne (ou peu ) sinon ça s'appelle des grains . Donc il fait BEAU plusieurs fois par jour . :style:


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2008)

C'est vrai ça d'abord,
Les Shadocks ont toujours raison....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

marc-book a dit:


> Le coloquinte y va être interdit de séjour ici .
> Il pleut pas en Bretagne (ou peu ) sinon ça s'appelle des grains . Donc il fait BEAU plusieurs fois par jour . :style:



"La" coloquinte, mon ami, "La" coloquinte...


----------



## marc-book (17 Avril 2008)

Les bretons ne risquent pas d'être tes amis après ce que tu as le culot de dégueuler sur un forum à leur sujet.


----------



## Alex666 (17 Avril 2008)

marc-book a dit:


> Les bretons ne risquent pas d'être tes amis après ce que tu as le culot de dégueuler sur un forum à leur sujet.




finalement il est très dur de tordre le coup au vieilles croyances...


la pluie en Bretagne et maintenant du dégeuli... comme quoi la réputation de breton alcoolique est tenace elle aussi


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2008)

le breton ne vomit pas à cause des 5L de bières qu'il a bu, il vomit à cause des moules !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2008)

Oué, donc Mackie n'est pas breton ?


----------



## Melounette (17 Avril 2008)

Mais laissez dire donc...y a déjà assez de personnes qui viennent en Bretagne. N'en attirez pas plus, ça ira.


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, donc Mackie n'est pas breton ?



oui, mackie il vomit à cause des pates 


conséquence, il n'est donc pas ch'ti ni picard car ces deux sous-espèces (reproductibles entre elles et avec leurs cousins polonais ) ne vomissent pas de la Kwak (ptêt de la &#347;liwowica mais de toute façon, c'est fait pour réveiller les morts ! )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

marc-book a dit:


> Les bretons ne risquent pas d'être tes amis après ce que tu as le culot de dégueuler sur un forum à leur sujet.



Te gomz ket brezhonneg, bugale ?

"Stourm ar brezhonneg pobl an atao"... mmm... ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Te gomz ket brezhonneg, bugale ?
> 
> "Stourm ar brezhonneg pobl an atao"... mmm... ?



t'es gonflé de le traiter de gamin, si ça se trouve, il est plus vieux que toi  pis, même s'il ne parle pas breton, tu pense vraiment que c'est ce qui compte ? Moi, je connais un auvergnat qui le parle mieux que moi, le breton, ça veut rien dire ! (pis alors, le sempiternel couplet sur la lutte éternelle du peuple breton ... ça commence à faire rengaine, mes arrières grand parents étaient opprimés, mes grand-parents l'ont été un temps, mes parents étaient trop jeunes pour s'en souvenir, et moi, je ne l'ai pas connue, l'oppression du peuple breton, il serait peut-être temps de poser les armes et de commencer à construire !).


----------



## NED (19 Avril 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Te gomz ket brezhonneg, bugale ?
> 
> "Stourm ar brezhonneg pobl an atao"... mmm... ?



A tes souhaits !!!  :rateau: 
Faut soigner ton rhume toi......


----------



## Alex666 (19 Avril 2008)

NED a dit:


> A tes souhaits !!!  :rateau:
> Faut soigner ton rhume toi......



encore une preuve du mauvais temps e Bretagne


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2008)

Meuh non, juste un peu d'humidité


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2008)

Ouaipe, aujourd'hui, à Nantes, journée correcte... Il a arrêté de pleuvoir à 18h30 environ :rateau: 


Quant à l'alcoolisme supposé des bretons, alors là, permettez moi de vous dire que... non mais hé... nan mais faudrait voir, hein... nan dis hé ho quoi dis hé ! hein...

D'abord nous, on boit que du cidre... Et même s'il est vrai que le cidre peut mener à la bière, comme on disait de mon temps, ben...


----------



## FataMorgana (21 Avril 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Quant à l'alcoolisme supposé des bretons, alors là, permettez moi de vous dire que... non mais hé... nan mais faudrait voir, hein... nan dis hé ho quoi dis hé ! hein...



Un autre mon bon Monsieur?????!!!! 
A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> comme on disait de mon temps, ben...



De ton temps ? La semaine passée ?


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2008)

Nan... hier :mouais:


----------



## kasarus (29 Avril 2008)

La Bretagne, terre de mystère....
Bien qu'ayant dénigré parfois violemment à grand renfort de clichés cette région, comme l'ile de france, la corse, le Nord et les belges et les suisses, 
je me suis vu dans l'obligation de m'interroger sur cette région d'où est originaire la plus belle femme que je connaisse........ 
et j'en ai conclu qu'avec un imper et des lunettes infrarouges on pouvait se débrouiller très bien, ou en ramenant sa source de lumière personnelle (cf 2 lignes dessus):love: 

Non, je plaisante: j'adore l'odeur de la terre de Bretagne après la pluie!


----------



## jugnin (30 Avril 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> La Bretagne, terre de mystère....
> Bien qu'ayant dénigré parfois violemment à grand renfort de clichés cette région, comme l'ile de france, la corse, le Nord et les belges et les suisses,
> je me suis vu dans l'obligation de m'interroger sur cette région d'où est originaire la plus belle femme que je connaisse........
> et j'en ai conclu qu'avec un imper et des lunettes infrarouges on pouvait se débrouiller très bien, ou en ramenant sa source de lumière personnelle (cf 2 lignes dessus):love:
> ...



En Bretagne, il pleut que sur les cases à russes !


----------



## kasarus (30 Avril 2008)

C'est pas parce que j'ai quitté la Horde pour changer de signature qu'il faut casser du bois comme ça  
Et puis, là il a fait un temps d'enfer en Bretagne ces vacances:
tout le temps au bord de la piscine ou dedans à bronzer ....


----------



## Pierrou (30 Avril 2008)

Ouais, c'est vrai qu'en ce moment ( surtout hier ), on prend cher, god damn shit ar brezonheg ! 

Ca me rappelle le touriste qui m'a demandé hier depuis combien de temps il n'avait pas fait beau... 

Y m'a fait rigoler l'autre, j'en sais rien moi... j'ai que vingt ans ! 


_Ok... elle est mauvaise et ( paradoxalement ) même pas de moi... je sors - enfin, pas dehors il pleut... non... si ? ah... bon ben Kenavo les poteaux ! _


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2008)

oui il pleut depuis 3 minutes&#8230; mais si t'es pas content, tu peux aller ailleurs hein !


----------



## guizmo47 (30 Avril 2008)

Quelqu'un aurait les chiffres de la pluviométrie de votre beau pays ?
Je suis en Polynésie depuis à peu près un an et je peux vous dire qu'en matière de pluie je mets une branlée monumentale à quiconque osera me défier !!!
Il est tombé depuis le 01 janvier plus de 700 mm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Alors avec votre petit crachin de tafiole vous pouvez toujours vous accrocher...


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2008)

guizmo47 a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait les chiffres de la pluviométrie de votre beau pays ?
> Je suis en Polynésie depuis à peu près un an et je peux vous dire qu'en matière de pluie je mets une branlée monumentale à quiconque osera me défier !!!
> Il est tombé depuis le 01 janvier plus de 700 mm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Alors avec votre petit crachin de tafiole vous pouvez toujours vous accrocher...



crachin ? le crachin, c'est à Rennes ou à Rouen
bon, on est loin des pluies qui s'abbatent chez toi mais à priori, à Nantes, on en est à 270mm à fin mars le mois d'avril a été moyen mais les derniers jours étant très pluvieux !


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> crachin ? le crachin, c'est à Rennes ou à Rouen
> (...)


Battez-vous, pays de tous les pays !... 
J'l'ai d'jà dit, je suis apatride !... 

Tiens !...
Iggy Pop en concert gratos le 13 juillet à Rouen... :style:


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Battez-vous, pays de tous les pays !...
> J'l'ai d'jà dit, je suis apatride !...
> 
> Tiens !...
> Iggy Pop en concert gratos le 13 juillet à Rouen... :style:



j'aime pas les vieux, j'attends Sonic Youth


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2008)

Hmmm, attends...
Je regarde ce qu'il y a de prévu... 
Le plus simple...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'aime pas les vieux



P'tit con


----------



## Alex666 (1 Mai 2008)

guizmo47 a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait les chiffres de la pluviométrie de votre beau pays ?
> Je suis en Polynésie depuis à peu près un an et je peux vous dire qu'en matière de pluie je mets une branlée monumentale à quiconque osera me défier !!!
> Il est tombé depuis le 01 janvier plus de 700 mm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Alors avec votre petit crachin de tafiole vous pouvez toujours vous accrocher...



en considérant qu'il en tombera 3 fois plus d'ici la fin de l'année tu devrait arriver en dessous du niveau d'une ville comme Grenoble

finalement la Bretagne c'est pas si mal, si vous voulez de la pluie c'est par *ici*  ton 700mm depuis le 01/01, ça correspond à 3 semaines la bas :rateau:


----------

